# To whoever controls the acronym mouse over



## MatthewJHanson (Dec 20, 2008)

First of all, thank you for the acronym mouse over feature. I appreciate the hard work you put into the site.

However I do not think the mouse over for PEACH is appropriate. One of the things I enjoy about EN World is that it is slightly more civilized than many sights out there, and I don't think it is in the spirit of the site to insult somebody for using an acronym that you do like. If you don't want the mouse over to explain the actual meaning (which I don't actually know) then please just ignore it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't actually know the acronym either, but that strikes me as pretty funny.


----------



## amethal (Dec 21, 2008)

MatthewJHanson said:


> First of all, thank you for the acronym mouse over feature. I appreciate the hard work you put into the site.
> 
> However I do not think the mouse over for PEACH is appropriate. One of the things I enjoy about EN World is that it is slightly more civilized than many sights out there, and I don't think it is in the spirit of the site to insult somebody for using an acronym that you do like. If you don't want the mouse over to explain the actual meaning (which I don't actually know) then please just ignore it.
> 
> Thanks.



I'd agree with you, except this is about PEACH. PEACH must die.

If you knew what PEACH was, you might well agree with us.

EDIt And hopefully you'll never know, since we ain't telling.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 21, 2008)

amethal said:


> I'd agree with you, except this is about PEACH. PEACH must die.
> 
> If you knew what PEACH was, you might well agree with us.
> 
> EDIt And hopefully you'll never know, since we ain't telling.



I'll reveal the magician's secret:

[sblock]PEACH means: "I deserve to be banned for using this stupid acronym."  Now you know![/sblock]


----------



## fba827 (Dec 21, 2008)

The only place I've actually seen it is the WotC forums, used by people trying to mix-max out their character for every last +1 they can squeeze.  I have yet to see it used in an actual non min-max-to-the-extreme-situation (*not saying there aren't less extreme threads with it used, just saying i haven't seen any).

As to what it means (sorry for giving away secrets), PEACH = "Please Evaluate And Critique Honestly" -- or at least that is what I saw one person say it meant.


----------



## evileeyore (Dec 21, 2008)

fba827 said:


> As to what it means (sorry for giving away secrets), PEACH = "Please Evaluate And Critique Honestly" -- or at least that is what I saw one person say it meant.




That is what it means and using it in this forum is an "insult to this forum", as the forum community stands for "critizising honestly". **






** Or so I'm told.  I have different theories about what the forum has become.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2008)

The bigger problem with the acronyms is, that they are not case-sensitive.

A peach isn't the same as PEACH.

And Dmg or dmg (common abbreviation for Damage) surely does not mean the same as DMG.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Dec 21, 2008)

fba827 said:


> The only place I've actually seen it is the WotC forums, used by people trying to mix-max out their character for every last +1 they can squeeze.  I have yet to see it used in an actual non min-max-to-the-extreme-situation (*not saying there aren't less extreme threads with it used, just saying i haven't seen any).



So is the problem that it's associated with min/maxers? (And we don't want to have them on our boards because they are lower on the geek hierarchy?)

Now that I know the what PEACH stands for, by itself it doesn't seem any worse that FLGS or ROTFLMAO.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> The bigger problem with the acronyms is, that they are not case-sensitive.
> 
> A peach isn't the same as PEACH.



You know what I could go for right now? Peach cobbler.


----------



## Merkuri (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm only mildly familiar with the acronym and the debate behind it, but I have to agree that it seems pretty immature to give it that tooltip definition.  If you want to discourage the use of the acronym there are better ways to do it than to insult people who may be unsuspectingly using it.

I mean, if EN World's official position is "don't use this acronym" then make the tooltip something like, "Please do not use this acronym" or even something like "downy juicy fruit with sweet yellowish or whitish flesh" to make it clear that you don't like it.  But making it say "I deserve to be banned for using this" just seems over the top to me.


----------



## Noumenon (Dec 21, 2008)

So that's what those underlines mean!  I thought it was a persnickety spell checker.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2008)

It's amusing to many.  Those who are offended by it presumably identify with the acronym in some deeply personal way, for which I sincerely apologise.  However, I am firmly of the belief that those who identify with an acronym so deeply and personally as to be perosnally offended by someone else's dislike of that acronym should _probably_ be seeking assistance for that issue somewhere other than the Meta forum of a D&D website.   

I am not very Politically Correct.  I just say what I think. And sometimes people will decide that my opinion on a general subject (such as an acronym) is a personal indictment of their very character; I am sorry for that.  But I do reserve the right to _occasionally_ have an opinion on these boards.

So: here's an opinion I hold: PEACH is a pointless acronym.  I'm not gonna _ban_ you for using it (which is why I haven't prohibited it), but I reserve the right to laugh at you for it.  It does no harm, and does not deserve to be banned in a "freedom of speech" kinda way (which doesn't apply here, but you know what I mean), bt my freedom of response is equally valid because "freedom of speech" doesn't mean "just MY freedom of speech - those who disagree with me aren't allowed to make that clear using the tools they have at their disposal".

So, you can use the acronym.  And I'll say what I think of it (via automatic proxy, because I can't manually keep up with 80,000 members).  And we've both exercised our right to expression.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Dec 22, 2008)

evileeyore said:


> That is what it means and using it in this forum is an "insult to this forum", as the forum community stands for "critizising honestly". **



That's the basic problem with that acronym - it implies that people don't criticise honestly so you have to mark it to get "normal people" - it's like putting "only for normal people" or "only for real roleplayers" into a title - it only covers things from obvious to insulting.

That it sort of sounds silly, is just the icing on the cake. And I don't think anybody takes the mouse-over serious, it's pretty obvious that it's just a little joke.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mark (Dec 22, 2008)

Morrus said:


> (. . .) because I can't manually keep up with 80,000 members





_You're no Crothian!_


----------



## justanobody (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it is kind of silly. Why do you need such an acronym? I mean people are going to critique something honestly anyway, right? It sounds like saying "please give me your opinion" which is what people do already.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2008)

Also, the ROTFLBTCDICAJTTWADBSIHPWTRHITSBKABAYBSTCIIHO acronym is missing... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## diaglo (Dec 22, 2008)

i believe the thread title should read: To *whomever*...


diaglo "i'm an apricot in turkish not a peach" Ooi


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Dec 22, 2008)

I realize that in the grand scheme of thing this is a trivial issue. That beings said...



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Those who are offended by it presumably identify with the acronym in some deeply personal way, for which I sincerely apologise. However, I am firmly of the belief that those who identify with an acronym so deeply and personally as to be perosnally offended by someone else's dislike of that acronym should probably be seeking assistance for that issue somewhere other than the Meta forum of a D&D website.



I don't think it would be that hard to be offended. The message is a hair's width away from saying, "you're stupid," and could easily be interpreted that way (though I know you're actually calling the acronym stupid). Most people I know get offended when they are called stupid. (Also it makes your apology sound less sincere if you suggest the people you are apologizing to seek professional help.


			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> So: here's an opinion I hold: PEACH is a pointless acronym.



That's fair, but I look at it this way: we not only gather around a table to pretend to be elves, dwarves, and dragon-people, we sit in front of our computers and type others we've never met about pretending to be elves, dwarves, and dragon-people. Who am I to judge?

I think I've said my piece, and I doubt anything else I can say will convince you, so this will probably be my last post. 

My one last plea will be to take some responsibility for it. Instead of a pronouncement from beyond, you could change the mouse over to say, "Morrus thinks this is a stupid acronym," so it's clear that this is just your opinion.



			
				dialgo said:
			
		

> i believe the thread title should read: To whomever...



When it comes to grammar, I tend to be a descriptivist, especially in a informal setting like this. But yes for all of you prescriptivist out their, it should be "whomever." (And early in the post it should have been "the people to whom you are apologizing.")


----------



## diaglo (Dec 22, 2008)

we need hong bitter beer pic in this thread stat.

edit:


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2008)

Mark said:


> _You're no Crothian!_




Who is?


----------



## evileeyore (Dec 23, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Those who are offended by it presumably identify with the acronym in some deeply personal way, for which I sincerely apologise.




I think the telling point Morrus is this:

If a regular poster, say like myself, were to respond to everyone whom used PEACH with the message "You deserve to be banned for using that acronym" how long before I/they got modded into oblivion?


Your circumventing the "play nice" rules.


But then The Authority can play by it's own rules, yes?


(Note:  I'm not agianst the notion of "one set of rules for the plebes, one set for the Super Awesome Elite Guys"... I'm just agianst what smacks of hypocracy.  And cliaming everyone has to follow the same rules is just that.  Now if you respond with "No, if anyone followed PEACH users around responded with that message they'd get an 'all clear' from on high"... well then I'd be totally wrong and you can safely ignore my rumblins.)


----------



## Morrus (Dec 23, 2008)

Sure, I can certainly see an argument that it's hypocritical - in fact, I agree with you; I don't see that as a great evil, though, in this context.  Balanced against that, though is the greater need for peace and order round here (while I'd love everyone to bemoan PEACH every time it appeared, it would probably result in chaos).

Oh, and just having used the acronym, the mouseover tells me *I* need to be banned, too!

Occasionally I need a little joke to keep myself sane - so it's for the greater good, really!


----------



## justanobody (Dec 23, 2008)

I think all people need to be happy about it is if the lower case version wasn't saddled with the stupid acronym to give the same message that the acronym is stupid. That way people can talk about their favorite fruit without worry of being thought of as someone who thinks you should critique their fruit likes and dislikes. That way you don't have to worry about people doing something like: "PEACH my peach." The second one is acceptable term, but not the first. 

Unless someone is allergic to them and the word.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 23, 2008)

justanobody said:


> That way people can talk about their favorite fruit




Because it is such a major topic of conversation on an RPG messageboard?

Cheers!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 23, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:


> Because it is such a major topic of conversation on an RPG messageboard?
> 
> Cheers!




but we :heart: Dinkledog


----------



## Dracorat (Dec 23, 2008)

MAD about RAW PEACH's -Am I RAI? Or am I RAI?


----------



## Merkuri (Dec 23, 2008)

justanobody said:


> I think all people need to be happy about it is if the lower case version wasn't saddled with the stupid acronym to give the same message that the acronym is stupid. That way people can talk about their favorite fruit without worry of being thought of as someone who thinks you should critique their fruit likes and dislikes. That way you don't have to worry about people doing something like: "PEACH my peach." The second one is acceptable term, but not the first.




That's why I think a better tooltip would be "downy juicy fruit with sweet yellowish or whitish flesh".  It still expresses disapproval of the acronym but does it in a more... subtle manner.  And it's unlikely to offend anyone because it doesn't sound like a personal attack.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> That's why I think a better tooltip would be "downy juicy fruit with sweet yellowish or whitish flesh".  It still expresses disapproval of the acronym but does it in a more... subtle manner.  And it's unlikely to offend anyone because it doesn't sound like a personal attack.




I like this suggestion and add my voice behind it. 

Or depending how long you can make the explanation, here's what Merriam-Webster dictionary has to say about it: _A low spreading freely branching Chinese tree (Prunus persica) of the rose family that has lanceolate leaves and sessile usually pink flowers and is widely cultivated in temperate areas for its edible fruit which is a single-seeded drupe with a hard central stone, a pulpy white or yellow flesh, and a thin fuzzy skin_


----------



## Dracorat (Dec 23, 2008)

It doesn't discourage its use either.

If it gets changes (if) then I'd say something more to the tune of "This phrase is an insult to our community. Please refrain from using it."

But of course, that's not lighthearted.

Lighthearted might be "Peel Eat And Consume Handily" or "Morrus hasn't banned me for this word ... yet."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2008)

Dracorat said:


> It doesn't discourage its use either.




I would think it does. Not as strongly as the current one ofcourse, but it ridicules the meaning that the user intends for it to have, which in turn would likely discourage him from using it again.


----------

